# Favourite song



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Favourite song for Thanksgiving Day? "Over the river and through the woods....."? Or, more like "Up at midnight to break down doors"?

Sorry, my inner gremlin composed that. You all have a good Thanksgiving whatever you do.

Hazel


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana / My Happy Ending - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There aren't many songs for this holiday, but this is my favorite Thanksgiving song. I did an arrangement of this for a community service featuring a clarinet solo and strings in the background in the chorus; it has a lovely melody.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> There aren't many songs for this holiday, but this is my favorite Thanksgiving song. I did an arrangement of this for a community service featuring a clarinet solo and strings in the background in the chorus; it has a lovely melody.


Indeed it has a lovely melody. I like that. Thank you.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I truly don't know any Thanksgiving songs.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I truly don't know any Thanksgiving songs.


Did you never sing "Over the river and through the wood, to grandmother's house we go. The horse knows the way, to carry the sleigh through the white and drifted snow"? We sang that every year at Thanksgiving time. Fond memories.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

This always seemed appropriate.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Being English, I don't get any of this.

But, if you're going to listen to _Smells like team spirit_, at least get a decent performance!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

wait... let me get this staight.

Your telling ME, that people celebrate Thanksgiving?

And that people actually SING on thanksgiving?

Sorry, you lost me there, All this stuff just went over my head.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Girl Talk (1965) written by Neal Hefti and Bobby Troup. My favorite vocal version is by Troup's wife Julie London. Instrumental version, Oscar Peterson.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Being English, I don't get any of this.
> 
> But, if you're going to listen to _Smells like team spirit_, at least get a decent performance!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Jeremy, isn't this the same as your September Harvet Festival? We were talking about this yesterday and someone commented that the British "Thanksgiving" was in September. Is that right?


Most Christian churches have a harvest festival Sunday service, but there is no widespread tradition of a family meal celebration like we have at Christmas - whether the family is secular or religious.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Most Christian churches have a harvest festival Sunday service, but there is no widespread tradition of a family meal celebration like we have at Christmas - whether the family is secular or religious.


Are there community celebrations? I probably have something else that I have read about on my mind. It is hard enough to keep up with my neighbors, let alone with London.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Being English, I don't get any of this.
> 
> But, if you're going to listen to _Smells like team spirit_, at least get a decent performance!


I prefer this one:


----------

